# Service und Support > Hilfe und FAQ >  E-Mails nicht bestätigter Benutzer

## Holger

Hallo,

ein Forumsmitglied hat sich bei mir gemeldet, da er eine merkwürdige private Nachricht bekam mit dem Betreff "Chutorok". Der Absender war definitiv kein registriertes (besser gesagt: freigeschaltetes) Forumsmitglied, hatte eine russische E-Mail-Adresse und in gebrochenem Deutsch angefragt, ob besagtes Mitglied Interesse an einer Suchexpedition nach Kriegsgräbern in der Gegend von Moskau hatte. 

Wie konnte es dazu kommen?
Ich habe festgestellt, dass Benutzer bei einer Neuregistrierung zwar noch kein Recht haben Beiträge zu erstellen, bis sie durch die Administration freigeschaltet werden. Aber sie hatten in diesem schwebenden Status bereits das Recht, die Benutzerliste einzusehen und private Nachrichten an die Benutzer des Forums zu versenden. Vermutlich hat sich also der Absender der Mail "Chutorok" registriert und dann eine PN abgesetzt. 
Diese Möglichkeit ist ab sofort unterbunden. Mitglieder, die noch nicht freigeschaltet sind, können die Benutzerliste nicht mehr einsehen.

Das zu Ihrer Information

Viele Grüße

Holger Jünemann

----------

